# how do you secure your generator for run?



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

how do you secure your generator for run?
pix welcome
hard times indeed!!
so what is your plan to secure the generator during run?
for me the old cable lock to the 6x6 post...
but I have cameras with warning beeper and recording.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

It weights 1600#, is bolted to 2000# of concrete, all the doors are alarmed, remotely.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

KRE said:


> It weights 1600#, is bolted to 2000# of concrete, all the doors are alarmed, remotely.


So KRE, you must have an 1800 rpm unit.
I am envious.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a long (12’?) cable lock, which I loop through the handle, run under the garage door, and lock to a steel pole in the garage. 

The plastic handle could be cut, unfortunately, and I have not bought the metal pieces that you can attach around the EU2000i plastic handle, to make them more cut-resistant. 

I can't prevent the generator from walking off. And unfortunately (in this context), it's small and light, so easy to move. But I have at least taken some steps to make it a little tougher. 

I do not have cameras, it could be worth adding something.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

ToolLover said:


> So KRE, you must have an 1800 rpm unit.
> I am envious.


25KW, unit I built many years ago. 2.3 liter ford @ 1800, 50kw 3 phase H rated Marathon, wired for single phase. Ats is a 255 amp Onan. Primary fuel is N/G with two LP tanks as backup. Also still ave everything to turn it back to fuel injected gasoline if need be.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I found a 55 KW unit in virginia. Has an International engine but made by Onan.
Priced at $2500.00. low hours.
Problem is, my wife and I are getting in our late seventies and if anything happened to me she could not use that unit.
I am stuck with the Generac.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

ToolLover said:


> I found a 45 KW unit in virginia. Has an Internation engine but made by Onan.
> Priced at $2500.00. low hours.
> Problem is, my wife and I are getting in our late seventies and if anything happened to me she could not use that unit.
> I am stuck with the Generac.


With being in a wheelchair , I need my generator all setup ready to go. I have mine at the side of the house with a cover over it and a extension lead fixed permitly from the generator into the house secured to a wall in the sitting room.... So all I need todo is remove the cover from the gen, start it up with the key, go in the house and plug my stuff into the extension sockets.

I have thought about securing it to the concreated floor where it sits, but with living in the countryside and being a cheapish generator, I doubt no ones going to steal it, plus it weighs a ton.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

It lives full time in a small, locked, ventilated shed that I purpose-built for it. It can run safely in any weather:


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

good plans guys!
with things ramping up, and lots out of work.. if we do get a rolling power outage like in California usa..
the gens will be our life line... and in demand!! and if they are noisy they can be found...

yea keep the honest ,,,honest... basic security is a good idea.. just to keep the power zombies at bay...

cameras with a recorder are a good idea.. at least if something comes up missing you have a pix...
lol sometimes cameras are a pain!!
way too many night things going on!!
lol
the best was neighbors friends leaving drunk after a big party and hitting several parked cars on the street.
I am lucky to have off street parking.
the gal driver even had the nerve to ask for camera footage as her car was hit that night too!!
lol!!
I did not tell her the citys drug task force cameras has her as the driver..
but it was hard to keep a strait face.
they have been watching that house for over 6 months...

we are living in "1984" that is a good movie!! buy or rent that one while you are doing a lockdown.
lots to think about!! big brother and all.

stay safe out there!


----------



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

My Generator is stored in a wooden shed when not in use, it gets pulled out when needed to the side of the shed, I installed 2 eyebolts each through a 2x4 wall stud with large flat washers, then a chain goes through them and around the gen frame. I also attached a 4x4 of PT plywood on hinges with a flip out leg to keep the snow/rain off of it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Davejb said:


> My Generator is stored in a wooden shed when not in use, it gets pulled out when needed to the side of the shed, I installed 2 eyebolts each through a 2x4 wall stud with large flat washers, then a chain goes through them and around the gen frame. I also attached a 4x4 of PT plywood on hinges with a flip out leg to keep the snow/rain off of it.


cool idea dave!
slap a bit of tin or shingles on that for long term...
some where I saw a track system for doing that hinge shelter so you could
make a work bench table and then adjustiable legs... and then could make a shelter also with it.
that any port in a storm thing!!
also use the #90 load harden binder chain as it is super hard...
you need a grinder with a cut off wheel to cut it!! and the same with the lock..
I have seen some use a large HD bike wheel loop lock and then the lock on the hoop is inside the locked shed.

yea snow / rain and power do not mix..
and sun shelter is nice for super hot sunny days.
helps to keep the fuel cool so it will not go vapor lock.
darn sun has lots of power in it these last few years... 100+ deg days here in the mid west.


----------



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

Good idea about the shingles, didn't think of that. We had our roof redone last year and have a few squares left over, now I have a use for them! I was just going to paint it, but will install shingles after that.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

use the hard shell marine paint it works the best.
make sure to pain the edges several coats.


----------



## Courland (Jun 29, 2021)

An interesting question, it seems to me that these are such times that every generator should have protection. Even when buying a generator in a store, I was told that it is best to buy some kind of protective box for it. And of course, I did, but even that didn't help, because I bought a bad lock and one day they tried to steal this generator from me. It's good that I go outside to smoke and saw someone doing something at my thing. After that, I decided to read an article about the best locks howtobecomealocksmith.org. Well, after a while, I set myself the best lock that can be found on the market.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I plan to run my generator out near the pool heater with a security cable wrapped through the frame and secured through the stainless steel diving board support beams. The generator can't be heard from the street.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

My enclosure is plastic so not much security, but I have a Hefty sleeved chain tied to eye bolts in the enclosure.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Not my dog but you get the idea..


----------



## mtucker (May 9, 2021)

15 ft. braided cable to one of the "feet" of my 250 gallon propane tank. While sleeping, the generators come in and I run off an inverter/batteries.


----------

